# Finally reached 500 5 stars



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Well I'm sure Uber won't acknowledge it but I personally feel like I reached a goal. I got my 500 5 star last night. I reached it 500 5 stars out of 520 rated trips and 1425 total with a 4.94 rating. Not the best but not the worst. Personally i feel good about it.


----------



## Steve2967 (Jun 14, 2017)

Now go buy you a coffee with all those 5 stars...

Oh wait...


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Already traded for beer


----------



## Terysmit (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks Uber for letting me celebrate and letting me know how it makes me a big deal around there. By the way Uber where exactly is there shouldn't I be there to celebrate? Bust my ass and that's what I get a note on my app.


----------



## Laino (Jul 29, 2017)

Terysmit said:


> View attachment 146071
> Thanks Uber for letting me celebrate and letting me know how it makes me a big deal around there. By the way Uber where exactly is there shouldn't I be there to celebrate? Bust my ass and that's what I get a note on my app.


Do you feel how the beer is turning into a glass of cold water?
I read the message above as "you completed 500 5* star trips. That makes you kind of a special, anyway if you get 5 1* we'll kick your @ss out. Celebrate but not too much coz we need our 25% out of our ridiculously low rates."


----------



## elronaldo (Apr 9, 2017)

Terysmit said:


> Well I'm sure Uber won't acknowledge it but I personally feel like I reached a goal. I got my 500 5 star last night. I reached it 500 5 stars out of 520 rated trips and 1425 total with a 4.94 rating. Not the best but not the worst. Personally i feel good about it.


You should feel GREAT - congrats! It wasn't that long ago that I was there and soon afterwards, I anted my way to 1540 5-Stars so you have a lot to look forward to... watch out for those ratings - mine is way too low at 4.75 and I'm working hard to get it back up - sorta pisses me off that they only count the last 500 rated trips...


----------



## Ridester_Staff (Aug 25, 2017)

Terysmit said:


> Well I'm sure Uber won't acknowledge it but I personally feel like I reached a goal. I got my 500 5 star last night. I reached it 500 5 stars out of 520 rated trips and 1425 total with a 4.94 rating. Not the best but not the worst. Personally i feel good about it.


Awesome work! Uber should send out a personalized driver sticker or something to reward drivers for reaching this milestone. I'd put that thing on my car so quickly


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Ridester_Staff said:


> Awesome work! Uber should send out a personalized driver sticker or something to reward drivers for reaching this milestone. I'd put that thing on my car so quickly


The Lyft people get prizes when hitting milestones. Wish uber would do that.


----------

